# Does this count as a vertical grow?



## James87 (Jan 12, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/502542-day-50-tomorrow-i-take.html


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Jan 12, 2012)

No, I don't think so man.


----------



## vh13 (Jan 12, 2012)

Not quite. Looks like a top lit grow with lots of side lighting to me.

These are vertical grows:

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical.html
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/432534-vertical-flooded-tube-dual-600w.html


----------



## James87 (Jan 12, 2012)

What about if it rotates and its trimmed to grow tall?


----------



## vh13 (Jan 12, 2012)

The point of vertical grows is to increase efficiency of wattage and light distribution. This means, no reflector, and surrounding the light source with plants so every photon generated is put to use and not wasted.

Some people will surround the plant with lights and call that a vertical, which I do not think attempts to achieve the same goal.

Also, growing a plant tall is not the point of a vertical grow either. Indoors, taller plants rarely are a good thing.

Why do you want to label your grow a vertical? It's a grow, and its looking really good. You'll get dank. Be happy with that. Don't worry about the labels.


----------



## zem (Jan 23, 2012)

i got a link of a link of a link of a link of a link...... before i could see a pic


----------

